

Google rolls out Android 4.4 KitKat update for Nexus 7 and 10 - dnlrn
https://plus.google.com/104629412415657030658/posts/bbNUhS7XySa

======
pjmlp
It seems many Galaxy Nexus users should have bought other handset, given the
feedback on the comments stream.

